# Mac Mini server



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

After reading about OSX server being folded into OSX Lion I'm really starting to consider replacing my antiquated Sun/Cobalt RAQ with a Mac Mini running either Snow Leopard server or Lion.

The server will be hosted at my ISP and I have two static IP address one for each server I currently run. My question is, does OSX server do virtual hosting eg multiple domains names pointing to the same IP address which is what I am doing now. 

Also how does email work on the Mini, sorry if that is kind of vague but say for example I have email going to kevinomura.com is it collected by the server and then if so how do I access it? Is it through the Mail application built into OSX?

Sorry about that last question, for email I currently run a FirstClass server which is handling email for multiple domains but it is also getting long in the tooth and I really don't want to have to upgrade it if I can consolidate everything down to one box....


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes and yes. You can setup virtual hosts (for web I'm assuming?) through the server admin interface. One caveat ... the apache that comes with OSX server is missing some potentially critical components depending on what type of sites you need to host. The major one it is missing is a module called GD which is for graphics manipulation (like making auto thumbnails and the like). If any of your projects need this then you'll have to either re-compile the built-in stuff (not recommended) or use a replacement package -- there are a few available. The problem with using a replacement package is that you then can't do all the nice virtual hosting control with the built-in server app. That said I'd go with MAMP Pro, very reasonably priced and will do everything you need in that regard. If you're not needing those particular modules the built-in stuff will be fine.

The mail server would be accessed by Mail.app (or any other standard email application). It's a bit of reading to make sure you get it all setup correctly, especially if you're coming from the FC world but it's not overly complicated.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Perfect! Thanks for the quick reply. So I guess I will wait for the release of Lion and then quickly compare whether it is better to buy the Mac Mini server (refurb from Apple) with the Unlimited Snow Leopard server or just buy a Mac Mini (new) with Lion this summer.


----------

